# Back to sailing ships then?



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

An article in our local paper today.



SHIPPING WORSE THAN PLANES FOR EMISSIONS


SHOCK revelations that C02 emissions from shipping are double those of aviation have come just months
before Poole announces its latestplans to expand the port.
New studies by oil giant BP claims C02 emissions from shipping are much higher than previously
thought, and could rise by up to 75per cent in the next 20 years.
The news comes as Poole HarbourCommissioners last week revealed itwill soon announce plans to deepen
berths in the harbour to accommodate larger ships.
Last year the commissioners completed a multi-million pound project to deepen the main shipping channel
in a bid to attract a new generation of ferries and larger ships.
But Brittany Ferries, which runs one of the biggest shipping operations in the port, say they are confi-
dent they can make an "ecologically sound case" for shipping.
General manager Steve Warner said: "We're aware of it as an issue,but we believe we're more
ecologically sound than airlines. We carry a lot of cars and one of the points we're keen to
make is that we take people closer to where they want to be, so they don't
need to use their cars as much forlong journeys."Aviation C02 emissions are estimated to be a round two per cent of
the global total.
But researchers at the Institute for Physics and Atmosphere in Germany claim emissions from shipping rang
between 600m and 800m tonnes, or up to five per cent of the totaLeader of Borough of PooleCouncillor Brian Leverett, said:
"Poole has a healthy shipping industry and it is an important part of the economy.
"We don't want people to be unduly frightened because of C02 emissions.
This is a world-wide issue and not some thing that becomes a problem in the immediate vicinity."
Brittany ferries' Bretagne recently became
the largest ferry ever to come to Poole

Chairman of the Poole and
Bournemouth branch of Greenpeace
Richard Hillyard explained that the
group is very aware of the problem
and it is a real concern for environmentalists.(EEK)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

"Shock Revelations" - don't you just love them! 

Having read another shock revelation about emission of gas from cows recently, I have decided to give up farting for Lent. 

SN members are advised to stay clear of the Lytham St. Annes area until Easter in case it all goes horribly wrong. (POP) 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I heard you the other day Brian all the way over here(Jester) (Jester) (Jester) (Thumb)

See Ever Dainty in container gallery, anything but dainty with all that blue smoke!!


----------



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

benjidog said:


> "Shock Revelations" - don't you just love them!
> 
> Having read another shock revelation about emission of gas from cows recently, I have decided to give up farting for Lent.
> 
> ...


Just set light to them Brian,wont upset the ozone layer then, just you and cures a hairy a**e


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

I always wanted to be a Chief Engineer on a sailing ship.


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

I always knew that steam was a backward step. Let us save the planet ,resurect our old skills and work that 4 stick limejuice barque around the bloody Horn.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Was'nt there a line or two in a disreputable ballad that went "When the wind would'nt blow, and the ship wouldn't go they got Carter the farter to start 'er. I think carter was the mate of this sailing ship on which all sorts of unsavoury events took place.
More seriously I think we could build a really good cargo sailing vessel these days and she could take advantage of weather routing to break a few old records. A lot more fun than what goes on at present.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

*MV Ashington*

Do you remember a few years ago a vessel called MV Ashington? I don't know much about it but I'm sure she had some some sort of computer controlled sail to cut down on fuel consumption and emissions. Whether it was a success or not I don't really know. It would appear not as nothing seems to be heard of her or the actual concept these days.
Ray Jordan


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I say Brian, if you do feel one coming on, please tell the Lifeboat Station as we dont want the crew thinking its the Maroons !!!!!!(Smoke) 

Chris.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Pheeew!*



benjidog said:


> "Shock Revelations" - don't you just love them!
> 
> Having read another shock revelation about emission of gas from cows recently, I have decided to give up farting for Lent.
> 
> ...


Brian,

The duty seismologist with the British Geological Survey (BGS) in Edinburgh has just recorded a tremor measuring 4.7 on the Richter scale. It’s epicentre is off Fairhaven Boating Lake, Lytham St Anne’s. (Jester) 

Did you have sprouts with yesterday's Sunday roast? [=P]


----------



## neil maclachlan (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ray,
After reading about the state of Ferguson Brothers Shipyard ,and hearing about the Polish built ferries running on the Clyde,which I am told by locals who have to relia on those ferries I think some of the blame for the tragedy of not letting Ferguson build these ferries falls upon The Scottish Executive who appear to be to be full of gas, cotributing to global warming!
Neil


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

neil maclachlan said:


> Hi Ray,
> After reading about the state of Ferguson Brothers Shipyard ,and hearing about the Polish built ferries running on the Clyde,which I am told by locals who have to relia on those ferries I think some of the blame for the tragedy of not letting Ferguson build these ferries falls upon The Scottish Executive who appear to be to be full of gas, cotributing to global warming!
> Neil


Indeed Neil, I don't think you would be too far off the mark with that comment. (MAD)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

neil maclachlan said:


> Hi Ray,
> After reading about the state of Ferguson Brothers Shipyard ,and hearing about the Polish built ferries running on the Clyde,which I am told by locals who have to relia on those ferries I think some of the blame for the tragedy of not letting Ferguson build these ferries falls upon The Scottish Executive who appear to be to be full of gas, cotributing to global warming!
> Neil


Neil,

Apparently the Greenock Telegraph agrees with your comment too! (Applause)

Greenock Telegraph Monday 5 March 2007 …….


----------



## shipartist (Oct 16, 2006)

David Davies said:


> I always knew that steam was a backward step. Let us save the planet ,resurect our old skills and work that 4 stick limejuice barque around the bloody Horn.


 I love it! perhaps I wasn't born too late after all...will start pack(Thumb) ing my traps.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

RayJordandpo said:


> Do you remember a few years ago a vessel called MV Ashington? I don't know much about it but I'm sure she had some some sort of computer controlled sail to cut down on fuel consumption and emissions. Whether it was a success or not I don't really know. It would appear not as nothing seems to be heard of her or the actual concept these days.
> Ray Jordan


The Ashington was the vessel used as a prototype for the Walker Skysails(?) system. The ship was retrofitted with the system for evaluation purposes and traded with 'sails' for a few years in the 1980s but then had them removed. It never caught on because the price of oil dropped and it was no longer a cost-efficient option.

Phil


----------



## R893891 (Jan 20, 2007)

RayJordandpo said:


> Do you remember a few years ago a vessel called MV Ashington? I don't know much about it but I'm sure she had some some sort of computer controlled sail to cut down on fuel consumption and emissions. Whether it was a success or not I don't really know. It would appear not as nothing seems to be heard of her or the actual concept these days.
> Ray Jordan


If this is the company that springs to mind, this was during the mid eighties. They sold a lot of shares to raise money for the project, I recall reading the prospectus. However I didn't invest in the company though a lot of people did, I assume the company was eventualy wound up.


----------



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Given all the dabate about carbon footprints and climate change, we should be doing serious evaluation work on sailing vessels. Given modern materials and design I'm sure that they would be viable, although space would have to be made for them within the trading system initially. Today's meteorology would make routing and scheduling far more precise than was possible in the heyday of sail.

Designing a modern commercial sailing ship would be fascinating. For instance coming up with a hull form and rig to enable optimim performance on and off the wind while allowing expeditious cargo handling.


----------

